# Sydney Olympics: R U watching?



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Frankly, I've found that since everything is tape-delayed, I really have no interest watching the Olympics this summer. It's so fake and canned, and NBC tries to pretend it's new and exciting, even though the results have already been announced elsewhere. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

I watched a little of it on Saturday. Couldn't watch the whole thing w/o being annoyed by the advertising blitz. I kept comparing it to when I used to watch the Olympics when I was a kid. Way less commercials, glitz, and special effects! More of Olympics, sports, themselves. I've heard people say that the non-American coverage of the Olympics is much better.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

well, i feel the swimming is pretty good this time round. 

Anyhoo, i can actually see the stadium from home and find that the 24hr "simpsons marathon" more interesting.

Could of worked there, but the thought of the competition of finding a job after 2500 + workers get laid off put me off big time.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Simpsons, hmmmm, *Nick.Shu*









*chefkath*, sounds like you have a nice setup there... LIVE... what a concept! Incidentally, I heard that the ratings for these games are only 1/3 of the ratings they got for the Atlanta games.

I would agree about the fluff... ever since NBC got the Olympic franchise, they have been doing more and more of this. Maybe it makes up for the lack of action they are actually showing. And of course, don't expect to find the "cool" events on during prime time... nope, you are stuck with some track, swimming and gymnastics... Where is the Judo?

Regarding Costas, I think he's a decent commentator (I dislike Jim Grey even more)... but I think Bob would be best served in the element he loves: baseball. He has my vote to be commissioner.







Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Brin, I'm not sure they'd do the games ancient Greek style these days: the competitors were nude, and no women were allowed to watch, much less participate. Some modern advances truly are better!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Alright finally a reason to watch the games... drug contriversies!!! YEAH! Leave it to NBC to finally come up with a ratings grabber...


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Each time I go to watch, NBC switches to another event! Maddening! Bob looks like **** and his commentary is flat and lacking his usual humor and flair, he has no one to talk to. NBC should put the olympics on commercial tv 24 hours a day!

Simpsons marathon or CBC, anything is better than NBC!









[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 26, 2000).]


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Anyone see the great upset in Greco-Roman wrestling? What an awesome match!! It didn't matter to me that I knew who won already. I was even more pumped up to see that match becuase I knew the outcome. Greatest upset since the American's won against the Russians in 1980 in hockey. Maybe the greatest olympic upset ever!!!!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Sorry, guess I missed that.. I was too busy watching the 200 meter final last night at 10pm, when I already knew the winner when I woke up in the morning...


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

it probably just local, but does anyone O/S get to see the tv show "the dream"?

Just curious, ive been listening to those guys for years and the impact that they are making on ppl is hilarious.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Shouldn't we be talking about the Culinary Olympics here? (In three weeks in Erfurt)

Yes, I've been watching. Say what you want about Bob Costas, but the guy is very knowlegable. Some of you may remember years ago when he had a late night talk show. I thought he was very good. The guy does his homework.


----------

